# Guppy about to drop???



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

I've had her about 3 weeks and when I bought her the gravid spot was already quite black and big. I have been keeping a close eye on her and since this morning she has been a bit agressive towards her other 3 female guppy tank mates, she seems to be protecting one corner of the tank. Do you think this is her getting ready to have her babies? 
I have put 2 spawning mops in the tank for the fry to hide when they are born, 1 floating and 1 on the bottom of the tank. Will this help the lil fry hide enough? There is also fake weed and real weed for them to hide in.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, everything you described suggests mamma guppy is about to have those babies. 

If your objective is to save most of the fry, remove all the guppy tank mates now and then remove Mom as soon as she's done giving birth. The mops etc. are good cover for the fry, but as long as there are adult tank mates, many of the fry will eventually be eaten. That's not to say that some fry won't survive with adult tank mates though...which may be fine as mamma guppy may have more babies in a few weeks anyway. Female guppies store enough sperm to impregnate themselves more than once.

Congratulations BTW! Guppies are so fun. :O)


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

Well no babaies yet? I think I'm staring at the tank too much lol 
Thanks Goby for the advice  I was thinking of getting a breeder tank/box and putting Mum in there, and taking her out when she has given birth to all of them, but how long can I leave the fry in the breeding tank for because I don't have another tank set up for them as yet, I'm planning on getting a new tank today.


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

Still no fry .... Waiting patiently ... I haven't Put her in the breeding box yet and I glad I haven't, she obviously not ready to give birth yet, I'll wait till I see her acting weird then put her in, she has stopped being aggressive to the other girls and is just swimming around eating normally. I've read that the best way to know when she is ready to drop the fry is to look at her stomach and see if it looks squared off hmmm ok a squared off fish lol I guess I'll know when I see it :/


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Those babies are gonna be so cute!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Keza8el said:


> I've had her about 3 weeks and when I bought her the gravid spot was already quite black and big. I have been keeping a close eye on her and since this morning she has been a bit agressive towards her other 3 female guppy tank mates, she seems to be protecting one corner of the tank. Do you think this is her getting ready to have her babies?
> I have put 2 spawning mops in the tank for the fry to hide when they are born, 1 floating and 1 on the bottom of the tank. Will this help the lil fry hide enough? There is also fake weed and real weed for them to hide in.


Hello K...

If you want a high percentage of the fry to survive, start feeding a little several times a day. I've found with "Livebearers", that well fed adults show little or no interest in the fry.

B


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

Still no fry :/ she has been isolating herself a lot, just hanging up the back of the tank in the weed, I though I seen her tail twitching in a downwards direction a couple of times this afternoon should I put her in the breeding tank now? I'm still not sure whether to just leave her in the tank with the others and see how it goes or if I should put her in the lil guppy breeder box. I have been feeding them small amounts about 4 times a day they are all getting fat lol 
Thanks everyone for the advice  I'm taking it all on board


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

hi im new and i have guppies and they had fry 2 times and they do change alot trust me its not as easy as most sites say to see and know if they are going to pop or are even prego but i find that sometimes they do abort the pregnancy and that can be reason for no fry appearing and that if they are really relaxed with plenty of plantation they will have better healthier fry and dont tend to abort the pregnancy i hope i helped as i said im new to the site so i posted a thread and need an answer if you know about it please give it a look thanx


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

sorry didnt see the 6 frys born but congrats its awesome to see them swimming around


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

fish attack said:


> sorry didnt see the 6 frys born but congrats its awesome to see them swimming around


Must of been someone else's post you seen something about 6 fry being born cause still no fry  I think you might be right about her aborting the pregnancy but I've still got my fingers crossed  she's still got a huge gravid spot and is still fat so here's hoping


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh I'm silly I know what you mean by 6 fry now, you mean my signature, that's how many guppies I bought and the sp far means I'm hoping they have babies sooooon


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

oh hahah sorry as i said im pretty new so stil not used to it but yeah fingers crossed for you and yer a light on during the day can really help just make sure to turn it off at night i found it helps the prego ones alot! also they love the heaters as its warm  how long have you been waiting?


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

oh and another tip sometimes isolating her in the net way before can help because she isnt bothered by the other fish  and the others cant eat the fry over night so u can tell if she has given birth or not


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok still no fry  so I have given up on the vidgelent watching and have planted more plants at the back of the tank to add more cover for the fry when/if any are born  there are 6 large leafy plants and also a couple of banana plants along with some fake grasses ant the front of the tank, I removed the spawning mops they were collecting a lot of food and the fish seem scared of them and never eat the food that has stuck to the mops.


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

Woohooo!!! 2 fry finally !!! I can't tell which guppy gave birth they still look fat but yay two fry  they have been fending for themselves and hanging around and under some drift wood for about 30 hours now since I spotted the yesterday  maybe I'll get more ... Maybe


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

3 fry  and looks like another one is going to give birth soon she has been isolating herself for the last couple of days, hanging at the top of the tank and then having crazy little bursts around the tank lol and then back to hiding by herself  the lil fry are so cute


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

9 fry now and I still can't tell who is dropping them lol the females are all still very fat the first 3 fry are getting quite big already and developing a lil bit of black at the base of there tails


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Awesome! I have a female that got HUGE one time, and dropped some fry every few days without getting smaller, and then all the sudden she popped out all the rest. I got 40-50 fry out of one fish in the span of 1-2 weeks! Its so much fun watching them grow and get their color. I feed them a granule food that I crush into a powder, and its bright pinkish/orange so you can see it in their pot bellies when they get all full, it's super cute. Good luck!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Keza8el said:


> 9 fry now and I still can't tell who is dropping them lol the females are all still very fat the first 3 fry are getting quite big already and developing a lil bit of black at the base of there tails


Hello K...

Good for you! Start feeding a little several times a day. This will keep your adults full and they won't go after your fry. Hopefully, you have some hiding places for the little ones. If not, get some floating stem plants in the tank asap!

Do large, weekly water changes too. The fry will do well with several feedings a day and a lot of pure, treated water tap water flushed through the tank.

B


----------

